# cold weather jacket for wadefishing



## Strattoro

I know Simms is the best but, are there good waterproof wade jackets that are cheaper and hold up well? I am new to wadefishing in the winter. Thanks for any info.


----------



## tamucc04

I was just talking the other day about needing to dig mine out. I wore a magellan (sp) from academy last year and it held up great. Cost about $100. Its one of those things that people say buy once buy right. Well if I can buy 4,5,6? New ones for the cost of one of the other guys and they still last me a year or two+. I ok with rebuying.


----------



## shoalnuff

I've been using one of these for two years without an issue. They have the short waisted wading jackets that you wear in your waders as well as longer jackets. I wear an Underarmor undershirt then a long sleeve magellen fishing shirt then my short wading jacket with my waders in the winter. Thats it and i have never had an issue or been cold. Good luck and tight lines!

http://www.froggtoggsoutlet.com/toad-rage-2-tone-jacket.html

Oh, don't forget to look in the "deeply discounted" section Thats where i got my stuff.
Hope this helps.:dance:


----------



## Strattoro

Awesome! Thanks for all the info. Much appreciated.


----------



## Buzz13

You should look into the 
*Wright & McGill Co. Big Horn Wading Jacket *


----------



## Rolls

The one from Academy is good for a year or so but it won't stay waterproof and your arms will start getting wet. If you just need something to get started I would recommend it. On a side note don't wear your jacket inside your waders. Keep it on the outside and it will help keep water out of your waders.


----------



## Big-Buck

http://www.getonsealevel.com/#!product/prd1/1586516685/****-wader

Great Jacket for colder weather and it is waterproof as well plus you can't beat the price and help support a new company


----------



## southpaw

Don't rely on a wading jacket to keep you warm. Wading jackets keep you dry and block wind, good base and mid layers will keep you warm. Plus that lets you pull layers off if is starts to warm up.

As for wading jackets themselves I have a patagonia river salt. It's a sweet jacket and I've beat it up pretty good. Still sheds water like the first day I got it. It's actually on sale right now

http://www.patagonia.com/us/product/river-salt-jacket-for-fly-fishing?p=81890-1


----------



## grman

I have the McGill and Wright and love it. It is not a warm weather jacket!! For me - it has better pockets than Simms.

I even wore it snow skiing for a week last winter and it worked perfect.

Most winter foul weather systems consist of an under layer - like an Under Armor winter wear. A insulation layer - I personally like a light fleece for not so bad days and my thinsulate liner out of a old Columbia duck hunting coat for really bad days. And a gortex shell on top - My McGill and Wright

Malburgers occasionally has them for $199


----------



## txdukklr

i've gotta be honest the quality and durability has made my simms a worthwhile investment. For warmth I do what others do, I have a base layer for wicking, a warmth layer, insulation then protection. I hunt so I have top end equipment and can keep warm and mobile without a lot of bulk. The simms goes above all of that and it's been rare that i'm unmanageably cold


----------



## stiles

Best bang for the buck and a lifetime warrantee:
http://www.llbean.com/llb/shop/97?nav=gnro-hp#/llb/shop/503878?nav=ln-507949&page=fishing-jackets


----------



## John_B_1

I have a columbia that I bought at an outlet store for $30.00 5+ years ago and it's still my wading jacket. Might be able to find one of you have an outlet store anywhere around you. 
http://m.dickssportinggoods.com/pro...d=24413386&cp=4406646.4413986.4413878.4413998


----------



## TexasGrandSlam

I went ahead and purchased the simms bulkley jacket for $299.99 from ftu. In the past 4 years, I went through two $100 jackets and am hoping that this will last much longer.


----------



## Tail Chaser

I bought a Magellan breathable waterproof jacket at Academy nine years ago that has held up extremely well over the years. I don't think it was even $40. I've used it for my everyday jacket in the winter all this time as well as a wading jacket. Not sure if they make them anymore though, it would be worth a search on the Academy website for sure.


----------



## speckcaster

*here's what I use*

I think the best way to go is a kayaking "splash shirt or jacket"....the type worn by whitewater kayakers!

Patagonia, Immersion and a few other manufacturers make the best ones .... Full movement, waterproof, sealed neck & cuffs....I'm telling you there is no better solution IMO for wade or yak & wade fishermen.

speckcaster


----------



## D45

I have Simms Guide and Frogg Togg jackets, I was very surprise of the quality of the Frogg Togg, If you are trying to save a few extra bucks get the Frogg Togg and don't look back!


Pete


----------



## capfab

southpaw said:


> Don't rely on a wading jacket to keep you warm. Wading jackets keep you dry and block wind, good base and mid layers will keep you warm. Plus that lets you pull layers off if is starts to warm up.
> 
> As for wading jackets themselves I have a patagonia river salt. It's a sweet jacket and I've beat it up pretty good. Still sheds water like the first day I got it. It's actually on sale right now
> 
> http://www.patagonia.com/us/product/river-salt-jacket-for-fly-fishing?p=81890-1


Perfect advice. Layer and use wading jacket for waterproofing, not warmth.


----------



## justindfish

My buddy has a cabelas one he has used for years and has spoke good of it.


----------



## fishingtwo

I got a neoprene "Kobuk" and it is awesome.http://www.kobukwaders.com/Home.htm


----------



## ClearLakeClayt

X2 on Frogg Toggs! Love my Hellbender...

http://www.froggtoggs.com/strong-toadz-sup-trade-sup-strong-hellbender-sup-trade-sup.html


----------



## Crusader

How do you take care of wading jacket? I mean if I put on wadres, then jacket, then wading belt -- bottom portion of jacket will be in saltwater all the time. Do you throw it into washing machine after each fishing trip?


----------



## shoalnuff

Most actual "Wading Jackets" are made shorter than a normal jacket so that it can be worn inside your waders and not bunch up around your waiste area. If you haveone that is to long for you or is maybe considered a coat instead, i can see how you are having a problem but, if a wade jacket that is intended to be worn with waders shouldn't be getting wet unless you get above your waders Brrrrrrrr!!!!

Hope this helps. Oh and if you need a link i posted one on the first page of this topic. It is a link to Frog Toggs. Look at their "deeply Discounted" section and look at the wade jacket . It is not insulated so you will need to layer your shirts under it but it has the nice neoprene cuffs to keep out the water and it work great !


----------



## Crusader

Actually, I want to wear it outside of waders -- in this way some rogue wave won't get get me swamped.


----------



## fishin shallow

Jacket goes over waders. If it's raining or misting you will get wet if it is inside.


----------



## Crusader

fishin shallow said:


> Jacket goes over waders. If it's raining or misting you will get wet if it is inside.


This is what I always thought -- hence the question: how do you take care of jacket? It regularly soaks in saltwater -- do you wash it after every trip?


----------



## stiles

wading jackets get hosed off after a trip to the salt.


----------



## fishin shallow

stiles said:


> wading jackets get hosed off after a trip to the salt.


X2


----------



## grman

Most people do not dress right when they wade with a wading jacket.

When you are completely dressed - it should be just like a double O-ring.

First - Waders with a cinch belt (first o-ring).

Over the top of this goes the wading jacket and you should use the wading belt as a 2nd O-ring cinching the Jacket to the Waders but not on top of the first cinch belt.

With this system and a quality jacket (Wright and McGill) I have been shoulder deep and only had a trickle of water get in. I don't wade that deep on purpose - but you do hit blowout holes or ships wakes.


----------



## Trinicaster

Around the time this thread was started I had recently purchased a 100mph Goretex wading jacket from Bass Pro Shop. I got a chance to put it thru a good test this weekend in Baffin Bay. Whilst riding on the boat, I was very impressed with its ability to withstand the wind. During my wades with the wind whipping above 20 I believe, it was an excellent shield from the wind. One of the days was chilly, and due to its ability to withstand wind, I was able to layer efficiently without having to appear "bulky" and I was never cold. On the second day, the weather warmed up and I was able to use it as a shell only with a fishing shirt underneath and never became uncomfortably warm.


----------



## Cody C

Trinicaster said:


> Around the time this thread was started I had recently purchased a 100mph Goretex wading jacket from Bass Pro Shop. I got a chance to put it thru a good test this weekend in Baffin Bay. Whilst riding on the boat, I was very impressed with its ability to withstand the wind. During my wades with the wind whipping above 20 I believe, it was an excellent shield from the wind. One of the days was chilly, and due to its ability to withstand wind, I was able to layer efficiently without having to appear "bulky" and I was never cold. On the second day, the weather warmed up and I was able to use it as a shell only with a fishing shirt underneath and never became uncomfortably warm.


Interested to know how it holds up to the salt. 
I have the equivalent to the 100mph suit, the cabelas guide wear suit that I used for bass fishing, but now that I'm back on the coast, I'm afraid to ruin it in the salt. They are awesome though. Well worth the money for boat fishing. Fished many cold and wet tournaments in it and never had a problem and still looks brand new. 
Just haven't waded with it yet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trinicaster

@CodyC, I've actually been using it for a while on my kayak and some wades. I've rinsed it after every trip and it seems to have held up well so far. It also does not have metal parts ( zippers, buttons etc.). I only just wrote my opinion of it because i hadn't fished any true cold, windy days just yet this winter.


----------



## Rockclimber

I'll second the recommendation for the LL Bean jackets- have one and love it for kayak and wade fishing.


----------



## mortarman75p

Columbia had been the best for me and had held up extremely well so far. Right now you can get one for under $60 at Academy.


----------

